# Check in Mail !!



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Just put my deposit in the mail for my pup!!! Now the hard part of waiting!!!!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Here are the parents, I thought I would share . I have been making lists of names.... I have puppy on the brain


----------



## Lola10 (May 5, 2010)

Marissa said:


> Just put my deposit in the mail for my pup!!! Now the hard part of waiting!!!!


Congrats! :wild: Do you have any pictures of the pup? I love looking at all the puppy pictures on here :laugh: .


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

They wont be born until middle of August so I have to wait for puppy pics..sad, I forgot to put linc for parents on last post ... here it is Available - Kleinen Hain German Shepherds

Im such a blonde lol


----------



## Lola10 (May 5, 2010)

Wow, the parents look amazing, the puppy is going to be too cute!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks!! I cant wait!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

All of this puppy talk has mad me crazy :wild:

I have 13 months until I get my 2nd GSD puppy. The wait is absolutely killing me! I have the name, breeder, Sire, sex, color and drive picked out that I want, now I just have to wait for that exact puppy to be born :crazy:

Congrats to you! Your so close o having your new puppy! I am jealous!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

How exciting!!! Have fun with the anticipation!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh my gosh 13 months!!! I dont know if I could handle that! I would be going mad!! Where did you pick your puppy from? It was such a hard decision but once I made it I felt relieved, and then excitement ! Now the daunting task of names....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats! yacky and Ike should make some gorgeous puppies of coures we will demand pictures


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh I dont think there will be any shortage of those  Probably daily posts hehe


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, congratulations!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Marissa said:


> Oh my gosh 13 months!!! I dont know if I could handle that! I would be going mad!! Where did you pick your puppy from? It was such a hard decision but once I made it I felt relieved, and then excitement ! Now the daunting task of names....


I chose to go with Chuck as my breeder http://www.shepherdsbydesignk9.com

His dog Ghost is going to be my babies daddy, haha, I love his Ghost.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats! You must be so excited!!!!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Ghost is beautiful!! Those should be some good looking puppies!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Marissa said:


> Ghost is beautiful!! Those should be some good looking puppies!!


 
I'm super excited! He actually chose my 2 favorite females to breed with him. It's like a dream come true!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Thats awesome! You will definetly have to post pics !! Are you going with male or female??


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Marissa said:


> Thats awesome! You will definetly have to post pics !! Are you going with male or female??


I'm going to get another male. I am willing to do everything I can to make sure they get along or live peacefully together and if I need to seperate them I will. I just do not want a female. My male is very submissive and he gets along with other males and females and cats.

But heres hoping that they get along :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Marissa and I will do everything we can to see to it that there is a overload of puppy pictures from time of birth to time they all go to their new homes then of course its up to Marissa to keep the pictures coming....I am also keeping one of these pups


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Thats so exciting that you are keeping one too ..they are going to be so gorgeous!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> I'm going to get another male. I am willing to do everything I can to make sure they get along or live peacefully together and if I need to seperate them I will. I just do not want a female. My male is very submissive and he gets along with other males and females and cats.
> 
> But heres hoping that they get along :fingerscrossed:


 
Im sure they will get a long great, especially if he is used to being around other dogs and doesn't have any problems..They will probably get along so great that you will want to get a third :wild: hehe


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Marissa said:


> Im sure they will get a long great, especially if he is used to being around other dogs and doesn't have any problems..They will probably get along so great that you will want to get a third :wild: hehe


 
I might want a third later on in life like 3-4 years or more after my 2nd one gets here but I dont know if I can handle 3! :wild:

 Right now I just really want 2 males.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I have Max and Enzo ( son of Max) in my house. they both get along great because of being together since Enzo was born but I also have a 1 year old lab in the house and Enzo does not like him at all. Again the lab has been in the house since he was 8 weeks old ( I might add their all three intact ). I'm still not sure just why Max can get right next to Enzo while eating but Sam the Lab can not, Enzo would for sure bite him at this time if I was not standing there. Why is it? I guess it just depends on the dogs, am I asking for trouble some day? maybe!! but I will tell you this they all know who's in charge here...


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

YAY his dogs are gorgeous so happy for you. This waiting thing is horrible isn't it? We've been waiting 2 years for a pup our female went into heat like last week so waiting to make sure there will be puppies and to make sure there is a puppy for us in that litter.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> I chose to go with Chuck as my breeder http://www.shepherdsbydesignk9.com
> 
> His dog Ghost is going to be my babies daddy, haha, I love his Ghost.


:thumbup:


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

You made a good choice Marissa ;-) Wanda is a good person and she knows her dogs very well!!!!


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree Wanda knows her dogs and has some good breedings unlike some breeders out there.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree, a lot of breeders are not as close to their dogs and only breed to breed or just put 2 dogs together and call it good. Wanda is not 1 of those people, so no worries!!!! Either way Marissa you made a descent choice and you won't have anything to worry about ;-)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Marissa

Do you know if you are getting a male or female?

Have you thought of a name yet?


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

NarysDad said:


> I agree Wanda knows her dogs and has some good breedings unlike some breeders out there.


:thumbup:


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Do you have any names picked out?? or do they come with names already?? How Exciting for you!!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Kelly and Chuck that means a lot coming from you guys!!!


I will let Marissa tell you the rest.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

You are More than Welcome Wanda  OOHH, that is sooo cruel, hehe!!!!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes Wanda came very highly recommended, I loved her dogs AND she was so helpful and wanted to place the right dog with the right owner which is SO important to me ...we haven't really talked about names yet?? Ive actually been meaning to ask if they come with names lol..I have been thinking of Call names, not quite sure yet if it's going to be male or female..we are still discussing this
For males I really like the names Rykerr, Godrick and Abraxas (Brax) (I kind of like weird names lol) and females I LOVE the name Ryka, Lena, and Izola...any thoughts/suggestions. All of my co-workers hate the name Godrick but there is something about that name that just makes me think of a dog that is stunning and demands respect lol. I pretty much spend all day long thinking of puppy names now :wild:


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes we will talk more about sex and names and let everyone know. 

Most important thing right now is nose not sex, right ??


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Marissa I like the names you've picked, remember most dogs live up to the name you give them..

For example: Nomex comes from the coating they put on Firemans clothes to protect them from fire. Max wont even let my husband hug me lol

Enzo's first name is after a fast sports car, Enzo's second middle name Blitz german for lighting...I wanted a fast dog for agility and boy is this dog fast lol


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Would love to see some pics of Max. He's gorgeous


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Exactly !! Im happy with either male or female so its going to be a mystery for all hehehe...

Thats adorable about Max, I didn't know Nomex meant that, I love it!! Enzo is gorgeous and I love his name!! They sure do live up to their name...makes you think twice lol


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I like the names you picked out so far. 1 of my puppies in my litter years ago I named Ryker with 1 "r" at the end, and I use to have a female named Lena too. I personally love my dogs name that past away awhile ago, Layla. I will always love her name ;-) You can think of names until your blue in the face, but you have to find that right one that suites your puppy


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Max is GORGEOUS :wub: Picking who I wanted a puppy out of was pretty much impossible with all the nice dogs she has there!!!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

I LOVE the name Layla..that is a name I actually considered for my baby before I found out he was a boy!! It is definetly beautiful!!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Also..your dogs are stunning as well, I had to look at your website!!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Awww, Thank you soo much for the compliment on my dogs  They are all my babies that I love very much!!!! The 3 "A" dogs that I have are out of my girl Layla. When I got her she was 8 months old and they named her Layla after that 1 old song. Ugh, I can't think of who sings it right now. Anyway I was going to change her name, but it just suited her sooo much, and I Love the name Layla ;-)


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Its great how well loved and cared for the dogs are on this forum!! I wish all breeders/competitors could be this fantastic


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks all Max is one in a million. 

I will post new pictures soon. Yesterday was Max's 7th b-day but due to my dad passing away we decided to put a hold on the party.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

wanda again, so sorry about your dad..

Well I have a Max daughter, and Max seems to have produced a few nose biters! Masi being one of them ! altho she isn't nearly as bad as she was when she was younger)

Masi came out of Wanda's "D" litter, and I like catchy names,,so I named her Danger Danger , her call name is a play on lettering, (my previous girl Sami had passed, so I switched the letters around to get Masi),,and even tho it's spelled different,,MACE, (which I call her alot) is "DANGEROUS" thus the Danger Danger LOL..kinda reminds me of Lost in Space,,Danger Danger will robinson! a couple of friends call her "spacey masi" LOL..

LOVE her to death,,she is exactly what I wanted, and wanda pegged her good. She's been alot of fun, and I swear she is smartest gsd I've had thus far


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Wanda I am so sorry to hear that, that is terrible!!Diane I LOVE that name..Danger Danger is so creative and adorable  She really is gorgeous!! Im very excited to see what Wanda picks out for me!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Marissa said:


> Yes Wanda came very highly recommended, I loved her dogs AND she was so helpful and wanted to place the right dog with the right owner which is SO important to me ...we haven't really talked about names yet?? Ive actually been meaning to ask if they come with names lol..I have been thinking of Call names, not quite sure yet if it's going to be male or female..we are still discussing this
> For males I really like the names Rykerr, Godrick and *Abraxas* (Brax) (I kind of like weird names lol) and females I LOVE the name *Ryka*, Lena, and Izola...any thoughts/suggestions. All of my co-workers hate the name Godrick but there is something about that name that just makes me think of a dog that is stunning and demands respect lol. I pretty much spend all day long thinking of puppy names now :wild:


I like Abraxas and Ryka! Adorable!


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you been thinking of any names?? Lets hear the ideas for your up and coming pup


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well I like Grim, Havoc, Slayer, Mayhem, Corrupt, Helios, Styx, Axel, Pan, Echo and Praxis for boys. 

But I think I am going to name him Grim.

For girls I like Malice, Helena, Berlin, Fallyn, Ker, Halo, Minerva, Morticia, Nyx, Echo and Bellatrix. 

If I were to somehow end up with a female I would name her Malice.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Wanda, you have my deepest sympathy for your loss. Sooo very sorry..


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Kelly and Marissa


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

LaRen616 said:


> Well I like Grim, Havoc, Slayer, Mayhem, Corrupt, Helios, Styx, Axel, Pan, Echo and Praxis for boys.
> 
> But I think I am going to name him Grim.
> 
> ...


I love the name Echo, that was actually one I considered, I wanted to spell it Eko..I also have thought of pan and axel..I like those names..they fit the names of your pets that you have already. I really like Berlin, that is very pretty!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Marissa said:


> I love the name Echo, that was actually one I considered, I wanted to spell it Eko..I also have thought of pan and axel..I like those names..they fit the names of your pets that you have already. I really like Berlin, that is very pretty!


Thank you. I always said that if I ever had spawn of my own I would name my daughters Helena Fallyn and Berlin Isolde. If I had a son I would name him Gage Ryder.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

One of Max's son's was named Thor. I really like it, i will name one of my dogs that.


----------



## Marissa (Dec 31, 2009)

I love that name! I also love the name Apollo


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Apollo is another nice name


----------

